
We should stick with the new normal until a viable vaccine emerges - BabyBuyBlue2
https://directorsblog.nih.gov/2020/06/23/public-health-policies-have-prevented-hundreds-of-millions-of-coronavirus-infections/
======
verdverm
Title has been completely changed for submission from the one on the link

